# عالم قاذفات القنابل البعيد المدى



## fullbank (5 يوليو 2008)

(في البداية حبيت اني اعلم انه تم رفع جميع الصور من قبلي الى مركز رفع الصور في ملتقى المهندسين وذلك حفاظ على الصور من الحذف)

اخوكم fullbank
..............................................................................................................

قاذفة القنابل الإستراتجية بعيدة المدى
Boeing B-52
BOEINE B-52 STRATOFO RTRESS B-52 H






الخلفية التاريخية : 

في عام 1946م بوشر بتصميم ما عرف فيما بعد بأثقل وأقوى قاذفة قنابل عرفها التاريخ من نوع بوينج ( ب -52) ويرجع الفضل في إكمال ونجاح تصميم هذه الطائرة العملاقة على الصورة الحالية إلى شركة برات اند ويتني Pratt and whitney التي تمكنت من تطوير المحركات الثمانية اللازمة لهذه القاذفة في الوقت المناسب .

وهي محركات نفاثة من النوع الجاف التي استبدلت في وقت لاحق بمحركات أكثر كفاءة ، تعمل بالماء ، أما المحركات النفاثة التي يمكنها حمل قنابل نووية وتقليدية لأكثر من 40000 ميل .

والقاذفات الإستراتيجية البوينج " ب – 52" ( Boeing B-52 ) , أمريكية الصنع , وهي عبارة عن قاذفات ثقيلة , ولا زالت الطائرة تعتبر أثقل أقوى قاذفة قنابل عرفها التاريخ . ويتكون الطاقم من (6) أفراد هم الطيار , ومساعده , وملاح , وضابط رادار , ومشغل الأجهزة , وضابط الأسلحة .

وقبل نشوب النزاع في الخليج شهدت ( B-52 ) القتال الموسع في فيتنام , وقد بدأت طائرات القيادة الإستراتيجية الجوية (SAS) من نوع ( B-52) والمتمركزة في " جوام , وتايلند " القيام بعملية Arc Light لإمطار " فيت كنج " Viet Cang بوابل من القنابل المهلكة وهي منطقة حصينة في فيتنام الجنوبية .

وفي عام 1972 بدأت تلك الطائرات نفسها مهام إستراتيجية لقصف " هانوي " Hanai بالقنابل لمدة 11 يوما متصلة وهو العمل الذي مهد الطريق لوقف إطلاق النار في الحرب .

ويمكن للطائرة ( B-52) التي عرفت باسم ( BUFF) Big Ugly Fat Fellow أي الرقيق اليدين الكبير قبيح الشكل أن تحمل ما بين 25 إلى 40 طن من القنابل الثقيلة والصورايخ حسب المهمة , ووفقا لطبيعة الهدف ومداه في حاملات خارجية , أو حوامل تحت الأجنحة .

وبرج النيل الذي يتم التحكم فيه عن بعد مسلح بمدافع آلية , ومدافع متعددة الفوهات للدفاع الجوي , وتسمح لها النظم الإلكترونية المتقدمة ورادار تحاشي وتجنب التضاريس بأن تقوم بمهام اختراق طويلة المدى وعلى مستوى متخصص وتحت ظروف معاكسة .

والطائرة المتباينة الموجودة حاليا في خدمة القوات الجوية الأمريكية هي ( B-52 H) و (B-52 G) وتعتبر من أقدم الطائرات العاملة في سلاح الجو الأمريكي , ولم يتسلم الجيش الأمريكي بصورة عملية أي قاذفات جديدة من نوع (B-52) القاذفة من عام 1963م حيث توقف الإنتاج .

ونظرا للمشكلات المتعلقة بقاذفة القنابل الإستراتيجية ( B-1 ) . فقد ظلت كل الطائرات ال ( 91 ) طائرة من نوع ( B-1) الموجودة في الخدمة لحين إنهاء المشكلات المتعلقة بمحركاتها . وقد ضمن تلك فعليا للقاذفة (B-52) الاستمرارية حتى منتصف التسعينات وربما بعد ذلك . 

والقنابل التي تحملها الطائرة من عيار 910كحم , 455كجم , كما تستطيع حمل صواريخ " هاربون أو كروز " جو/ ارض , التي صممت الطائرات لحملها منذ سنوات , وقادرة على إصابة وتدمير أي هدف صغير بدقة كبيرة وبنيران مكثفة .

وفي مقدور الطائرة إلقاء قنابلها من ارتفاع شاهق حوالي 15 كم وذلك لتفادي نيران الدفاع الجوي المعادي وعلى سرعة 960 كم في الساعة .






وطائرة (B-52) تسبب الرعب , وتخلق آثار سيئة تدوم طويلا وخاصة عندما تلقي حمولتها من القنابل , حيث تبدأ الأرض بالاهتزاز من على بعد 16 كم من مكان سقوط القنابل لشدة التدمير وفي إمكان ثلاث طائرات (B-52) تدمير منطقة بمساحة 1500متر وعرضها 800 متر .


وخلال السبعينات والثمانينات أدخلت تحسينات على طائرة ( B-52) المتبقية رفعت أدائها إلى درجة كبيرة , وقدر جهز معظمها بصورايخ كروز من نوع ( AGM-86 B ) وخلافا لبعض التقارير لم تطلق أية صواريخ كروز من طائرات B-52 في حرب الخليج حيث أن هذين النموذجين مزودان برؤوس نووية .

أما أهم التحسينات التي أدخلت على طائرة B-52 فهي كالتالي :
إدخال نظام تلفزيوني ذو مستوى ضوء منخفض (LLLYV) ونظام رؤية أمامي بالأشعة تحت الحمراء ( FLIR) . وفي بداية التسعينيات تم تزويدها بمعدات تشويش إلكتروني من نوع ( Phase IV) وبنظام تشويش إلكتروني (ALQ-172 Pove Mint) .
تجديد كامل نظام الملاحة وتصويب الأسلحة بموجب برنامج ( OAS) الذي انتهى في عام 1987 .
تزويد طائرات B-52 المخصصة للمهمات التقليدية غير النووية بنظام إدارة الحمولات التقليدية المبرمج ( Ics Ns) مما يجعلهم قادرين على حمل أي نوع من الأسلحة التقليدية .
دمج أنظمة تسليح جديدة .






واعتبرت القاذفة B-52 من اشد الأسلحة فتكا في علميات عاصفة الصحراء . حيث قامت بقصف التجمعات العسكرية العراقية في الكويت ومواقع تمركز الحرس الجمهوري في جنوب العراق . وكانت تصحبها عادة في كل رحلة طائرات مقاتلة لحمايتها من نوع ( F-16) الأمريكية .

ولأهميتها في عاصفة الصحراء أرسلت أمريكا أعداد منها تتراوح من 6-8 طائرات إلى قاعدة " ديجوجارسيا" ( Dicgo Garcia) التي تقع في وسط المسافة بين جنوب الهند وساحل أفريقيا الشرقي , ولقد سقطت أحدى الطائرات بعد انتهاء مهمتها وأثناء عودتها إلى قواعدها فوق المحيط الهندي بسبب خلل فني فيها , وعثر على حكامها وعلى ثلاثة من أفراد طاقمها أحياء بينما وجد الربع ميتا والاثنان الآخران مفقودين .

كما أرسلت الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية أعدادا منها إلى قاعدة أمريكية اسبانية مشتركة , كما استخدمت تلك الطائرات من قاعدة" فير فورد البريطانية " وكانت تتوقف تلك الطائرات للتزود بالوقود من مطار "مار جينيا" في ميلانو الإيطالية , وهي في طريقها إلى الخليج مقلعة من انجلترا أو أسبانيا .

وقد أسقطت هذه الطائرات 28% من مجموع 88500 طن من القنابل , والتي أسقطتها طيران الحلفاء في عملية عاصفة الصحراء , من خلال 1624 طلعة جوية .

وكانت غارات طائرة B-52 ذات تأثير مدمر لمعنويات أفراد الجيش العراقي , وتشير الإحصائيات أن سلاح الجو الأمريكي يملك 744 طائرة من هذا ( بطرازاتها السبعة ) موزعة على 14 سرب وتشكل عماد قوة الردع الإستراتيجية الجوية الأمريكية .

وقد سجلت القاذفة B-52 مجموعة كبيرة من الأرقام القياسية , التي تعبر عن قدرتها الهائلة . منها انها تمكنت في عام 1957 من الطيران دولة كاملة حول الكرة الأرضية من دون هبوط خلال 45 ساعة طيران .







وبسبب الرفض المتكرر من الكونجرس الأمريكي لرصد الإعتمادات اللازمة لتطوير قاذفة بديلة . فقد خضعت هذه القاذفة إلى برامج تطويرية مختلفة متتالية زادت كلفتها عن الطائرة نفسها , وكان آخر هذه البرامج 1982م .
وشمل التطوير كل جز تقريبا من القاذفة , وخاصة أجهزتها الإلكترونية والتسليحية . فزودت بأجهزة إيجابية وسلبية مضادة للحرب الإلكترونية , وبالحاسبات الإلكترونية وأجهزة تتبع تعمل بالأشعة تحت الحمراء , إضافة إلى أجهزة اتصال عبر الأقمار الصناعية .(AFSATCOM) وأجهزة ملاحية جديدة , حتى بدت الطائرة وكأنها مختبر إلكتروني معقد .

وطائرة B-52 التي بلغت الأربعين في عام 1992 ,ويطلق عليها لقب طائرة الآباء والأبناء , لأن عددا كبير من الطيارين العاملين عليها حاليا هم أبناء الطيارين اللذين عملوا عليها سابقا .

1- بلد المنشأ : الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية 

2-الاستخدام : قاذفة قنابل إستراتيجية بعيدة المدى .
حلق النموذج الأول من هذه الطائرة في أكتوبر 1952 للنموذج ( YB-52) , والنموذج (B-52 A) في 5 أعسطس1954 .
وسلمت للخدمة القتالية في الجناح 93 يوليو 1955 .
وآخر تسليم في يوينو 1962 ,


3 – الدول المستخدمة : القوات الجوية الأمريكية (قيادة القوات الجوية الإستراتيجية ) .

4- الأنواع ( النماذج ):

أنتج منها عدة نماذج هي :
النموذج B-52 A صنع منه 3 طائرات .
النموذج B-52 B صنع منه 50 طائرة .
النموذج B-52 C صنع منه 35 طائرة .
النموذج B-52 E صنع منه 100 طائرة .
النموذج B-52 F صنع منه 88 طائرة .
النموذج B-52G صنع منه 193طائرة .
النموذج B-52 H صنع منه 103طائرة .
وقد سحب النموذج الأول من الخدمة , وأنتجت جميع النماذج ما بين 1952 1962 . وتعتمد القوات الجوية الأمريكية الإستراتيجية على طائرات النموذجين B-52 G و B-52 H , التي أعيد تجديدها وزودت بأجهزة طيران حديثة .

المواصفات العامة والفنية :

5- الأبعاد الخارجية : 







امتداد الأجنحة
56،39م

الطول الكلي
49،05م

الارتفاع الكلي
12،40م

المسافة بين العجل الخلفي
2،51م

المسافة بين العجل الأمامي ومحور العجل الخلفي
15،48م


6- الأبعاد الداخلية :

حجم فراغ الأسلحة ( مستودع الأسلحة ) 29،53م3

7- المساحات :

مساحة الأجنحة 37،6م2

8- الأوزان والأحمال :

الوزن عند الإقلاع أكبر من 221350كجم ( 221.50 طن تقريبا )
أقصى تحميل على الأجنحة حوالي 595،7 كجم/م2

الحمولة القصوى بالقدرة الحصانية :

B-52 G 452،1 Kg/KN
B-52 H 366،0Kg/KN 

أقصى مستوى سرعة في الارتفاعات العالية 09, 0 ماخ ( 957كم / ساعة )

السرعة المتوسطة في الارتفاعات العالية 0,77 ماخ ( 819كم / ساعة )

سرعة الاختراق في الارتفاعات المنخفضة 652 676 كم / ساعة 

سقف الخدمة (ارتفاع العمليات ) 16765م ( 16,765كلم )

مسافة الإقلاع 2900م 

المدى بالسعة الكلية للوقود وبدون إعادة مليء في الجو للنموذج 16093كم 

9- التسليح :

النموذج B-52 H : 






تستطيع الطائرة نقل حمولة تتجاوز زنتها 37 طن من القنابل التقليدية ، أو النووية ، أو 20 صاروخا هجوميا عابر للقارات من نوع "سرام" و "كروز" (AGM-86 A او AGM-86 B ) ، فضلا عن استطاعتها قذف 12صاروخ من نوع (كروز ) الإستراتيجية .






التي دخلت الخدمة الجوية مع النموذج B-52 H ، منذ عام 1954 ، تستطيع حمل 18144 كجم ( 19 طن ) من القذائف حيث نجد أن الحمولة التقليدية من القنابل في الطائرة (45 ) قنبلة زنة كل منها 113 كجم ، (51) قنبلة زنة كل منها 241 كجم ، و ( 51 ) قنبلة زنة كل منها 340 كجم و ( 18 ) قنبلة زنة كل منها ( 894 ) كجم ، ويطلق عليها اسم قنبلة (MK-84) .

ومواصفات القنبلة ( MK-84 ) :







طول القنبلة
3،84 م

قطرها
460مم

ذيل القنبلة طوله
642مم

وزنها
894كجم











وتستطيع حمل أسلحة أخرى و ثلاثة أنواع من الصواريخ الموجهة هي :
AGM -69
قصير المدى





















AGM -84
هاربون مضاد للسفن





AGM-84 Harpoon


وكذلك تحمل قنبلة من نوع ( MK-82) ومواصفات القنبلة هي :

طول القنبلة
2،31م

قطرها
273 مم

ذيل القنبلة طوله
383مم

وزن القنبلة
241كجم

قوة التدمير تستطيع إحداث حفرة قطرها 7،6م وعمقها 1،2 إلى 1،8م .


ولقد صممت 98 طائرة من أصل 168 من نوع B-52 G وذلك لحمل صواريخ من نوع ( كروز ) حيث تستطيع حمل 12 صاروخا ، موزعة كل ستة تحت كل جناح أما الطائرات الباقية فلقد تم تخصيصها لغرض الدعم ، وهي تحمل صواريخ من نوع هاربون Harpoon وكذلك صواريخ " هاف ناب " HAVE NAB ، وهي عبارة عن صواريخ مضادة للأهداف البرية .





HAVE NAB 





HAVE NAB 





Harpoon 






والقاذفات العملاقة من نوع ( B-52) تحلق بارتفاع 7 أميال وتقوم بإلقاء القنابل الغير متخصصة ، والتي تزن الواحدة 750 رطلا ، حيث يحدد ضابط الأسلحة الهدف المطلوب ، ويوازي الطائرة معه عندما يكون على ارتفاع اقل من ميل ويقوم ضابط الأسلحة بعد ذلك بفتح مخزن القنابل لتسقط على مساحة عرضها ميل ، وطلها 1,5ميل ومن اجل دقة الإصابة يتم تزويد الكمبيوتر ببيانات السرعة ، والارتفاع ووزن القنبلة الواحدة ، كذلك سرعة الرياح واتجاهها .

ومن فعاليات الطائرة B-52 أنها تستطيع مهاجمة القوات البرية حيث في مقدور ثلاث قاذفات منها أن تلقي 150 قنبلة زنة كل منها 750 رطلا على مساحة لا تتجاوز ألف قدم و 400 قدم عرضا .
كما تستطيع حمل قنابل من نوع ( BLV-82V) وتلك القنابل تنفجر قبل أن تلامس الأرض حيث يتولد عنها كتلة هائلة من اللهب مصحوبة بانفجار شديد للغاية يدمر ويحرق مساحة واسعة تعادل مساحة أربع ملاعب كرة قدم ، ويطلق على تلك القنبلة اسم قنبلة اللهب والحارقة ، وهي غير محرمة دوليا على الرغم من وجود مادة النابالم في تركيبتيها ، وذلك لاختلافها عن قنبلة النابالم المعروفة .






كما أن الطائرة مسلحة بمدفع متعدد المواسير عيار 30 مم من نوع M161 فولكان مثبت في برج خلفي يجري تشغيله عن بعد من صنع شركة جنرال الكتريك أو أربعة مدافع رشاشة من نوع (M3 ) عيار 0,5بوصة من نوع B-52 G.


10- القوة المحركة :

الطائرة مزودة بثماني محركات نفاثة توربينية من نوع ( G-53/37W) قوة كل منهم 7711كجم مع حراق خلفي ( المسرع ) من نوع ( WOTF33-3 ) برات آند ويتني Pratt and Whitney .

11- المصنعون :
شركة بوينج الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية .


----------



## م المصري (5 يوليو 2008)

موضوع رائع ... سلمت يداك يا اخي


----------



## fullbank (5 يوليو 2008)

مشكور اخي م.المصري على المرور (هذا واجبي)

وانا بعتذر لاني بتواجد كل فترة وفترة في المنتدى وهذا بسبب تعب الدراسة


----------



## zibara (8 يوليو 2008)

موضوع اكثر من رائع 
تحياتي


----------



## حمودعبود (9 يوليو 2008)

نسأل الله الا يسلط امثال هذه الأسلحة الفتاكة على الموحدين في مشارق الأرض ومغاربها وان يجعل بأسهم بينهم وجزاك الله خيرا على الموضوع الذي يبين حقد القوم كما هو مبين على الصورة الأخيرة من ان الإرهابيين اختارو استلامها


----------



## م المصري (10 يوليو 2008)

fullbank قال:


> مشكور اخي م.المصري على المرور (هذا واجبي)
> 
> وانا بعتذر لاني بتواجد كل فترة وفترة في المنتدى وهذا بسبب تعب الدراسة


 
لا عليك .... 

الدراسه اولا يا اخي


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (10 يوليو 2008)

موضوعك أيها الحبيب أروع من رائع 
بوركت


----------



## mido17 (30 يوليو 2009)

_السلام عليكم انا صديقكم محمد من مصر وانا عاشق للطائرات الحربيةواود ان ارى صور للطائرات القازفات الثقيلة التى توجد فى مصر من اجل الاطمانان على قوة العرب_


----------



## اسامة القاسى (31 يوليو 2009)

موضوع رائع جدا


----------



## ياسر عاطف (31 يوليو 2009)

كان الله في عونمن تسلط عليهم هذه القاذفات


----------



## سامح الفيومى (31 يوليو 2009)

نرجو من الله ان يوفق مهندسينا الى صنع ما يستطيع تدميرها


----------



## فوزي القره غولي (8 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور على المجهود الرائع تــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــسلم


----------



## محمد زرقة (22 سبتمبر 2009)

جميل جدا وننتظر المزيد


----------



## احمدعبدالرحمن حسين (31 مارس 2010)

بجد بجد موضوع اكثر من رائع تسلم ايديك وجزاك الله كل خير وفي تقدم مستمر


----------



## mehdi09 (31 مارس 2010)

موضوع رائع جدا


----------



## ابو اشرقت (24 يونيو 2010)

*الاخوه الكرام
ارجو التوضيح والافاده ما الفرق بين الصاروخ ارض ارض وسطح سطح وارض جو من الناحيه التقنيه وان شاء ولو في الامكان ارفاق مخططات توضيح ارجو الفاده في اسرع وقت وان شاء الله يكون في ميزان حسناتكم 
ملحوظه يفضل الشرح بالغه العربيه*​


----------



## yasir abdelrahim (30 يونيو 2010)

*السلام عليكم 

هذا تميز , شكراً لك
شكرا كثيرا على مجهودك*​


----------



## nimmmo3 (18 يوليو 2010)

فى مصر او الدول العربيه سلاح مكافئ للسلاح الجبار ده ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------

